# Found these eggs in yard



## yeah1526 (Nov 29, 2013)

Found these eggs in my backyard. 
Was ripping up concrete pavers and found these underneath one, against the brickwork of the house buried in sand. 
Where I found them would have been a very tight squeeze, too tight i think for a lizard. 

There was about 25 of them. They are hard like birds eggs, not soft or rubbery. Holding them up to the light reveals veins/arteries but no embryos. 

I'd say they're slightly bigger than jelly beans, smaller than a malteser.

These were taken on my phone, I ill upload some better photos tonight. 
I live in keilor downs, melbourne, we have a gully/reserve behind the house and get a lot of snakes during summer, mainly brown snakes and tiger snakes.

Also, they're plain white, not speckled. thats just the dirt stuck to them.


----------



## Echiopsis (Nov 29, 2013)

Looks like Christinus eggs.


----------



## yeah1526 (Nov 29, 2013)

Echiopsis said:


> Looks like Christinus eggs.



would have to be a giant gecko to lay that many eggs that size


----------



## Planky (Nov 29, 2013)

Could be a common nest spot


----------



## Reptiles101 (Nov 29, 2013)

There from marbled geckos (Christinus marmoratus) as they do tend to have a laying site where most of the females will lay resulting in as many as u found, u can easily tell if you've got them around by looking around the top of the side of your house if you have marbled geckos around their poo will be too, it's like small bird poo from a sparrow it's got a little white bit at the top and the rest is brown. Maybe take one and see what hatches, when it dose put it where u found it.


----------



## yeah1526 (Nov 29, 2013)

Reptiles101 said:


> There from marbled geckos (Christinus marmoratus) as they do tend to have a laying site where most of the females will lay resulting in as many as u found, u can easily tell if you've got them around by looking around the top of the side of your house if you have marbled geckos around their poo will be too, it's like small bird poo from a sparrow it's got a little white bit at the top and the rest is brown. Maybe take one and see what hatches, when it dose put it where u found it.



Ahhh kk. Even though the shells are hard like a birds egg? perfectly egg shaped, no dents or depressions. I would have thought a geckos eggs would be rubbery and soft. Unfortunately had to move all the eggs as we are landscaping the area


----------



## Bushman (Nov 29, 2013)

I agree with Reptiles101 that these eggs are most likely to be from the communal nest site of _Christinus marmoratus._
FYI OP, the eggs of many gecko species are hard-shelled to reduce desiccation, unlike the majority of Australian reptile eggs which are soft and leathery.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Nov 30, 2013)

Rather than just “likely”, you can say definitely that is what they are. They are reptile eggs (calcium in shell and where laid) and that is the only suburban Melbourne reptile that lays those type of eggs.


----------

